# "Temporary" office trailer



## Sifu (Jan 7, 2019)

I have a submittal for an office trailer to be set up while a new building is being built.  It will be there for > 180 days so 3103 is out.  I made some comments concerning accessibility, MOE, plumbing etc.  The response is that the public will only be minimally on site, by appointment only and will be "escorted" by staff.  They also propose that they will not be connected to a potable water source, restrooms will use tanked water, and sewage will be tanked as well, and they will provide a water cooler in the employee break room.  

-I read IPC 602.1 to require the trailers (4 connected) to have connection to a potable water supply.  
-I read IBC 1103.1 to require the public spaces (not the employee work-spaces) to be accessible-this is not a construction trailer, it is being used by the office personnel, not the contractors.  
-I read IPC 701.2 to require connection to the public sewer, or if it is stretched an approved private sewage disposal system.
-I read IPC t403.1 to require at least one drinking fountain (Hi/lo per IBC 1109.5.1).

Any thoughts?  Big reason I am asking, this is a city project!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 7, 2019)

[A] 108.1 General.
The building official is authorized to issue a permit for temporary structures and temporary uses. Such permits shall be limited as to time of service, but shall not be permitted for more than 180 days. The building official is authorized to grant extensions for demonstrated cause.

I allowed 2 triple wide office trailers to be put on a site for 9 months while they knocked down the original building and constructed a new and larger facility. Non-potable water and sewer both used holding tanks and bottled water was brought in for the employees. No ADA at the time (early 90's) so not a big issue.

Get a specific time frame and install accessible ramps is my suggestion


----------



## Sifu (Jan 7, 2019)

They have the ramps and accessible bathrooms, just not the connections.  Accessibility doesn't appear to be too big of an issue.  Permitted as a temp structure that might be fine but that is not how it is permitted.  Permitting an extension will be up to the CBO, I just wanted to ask if anyone knew a different way.  I will push it to the CBO.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## my250r11 (Jan 7, 2019)

Does your city have any ordinances with definitions of temporary? Here and the last AHJ i was in have local definitions. A lot of people try to get out of permit because they are "temps" or "portable" and both AHJ's use 30 days or longer no matter the type of structure.

I would agree with mtlogcabin. Sounds like mostly for the construction personnel. I think I would allow, they also have to meet OSHA requirements.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 7, 2019)

I believe you will find that the trailer itself is not governed by the building code.  In California HCD regulates such trailers by separate regulations which I believe they enforced.


----------



## Sifu (Jan 7, 2019)

The trailers themselves are ok, not worried about construction of them, I have engineered foundation and tie downs.  The proposed trailers are not for construction personnel, they are for the office workers currently inhabiting the office building that will be torn down and re-built, and they have done a pretty good job of providing me with the accessibility.  My concern is more with the potable water and sanitation.  IBC 108.2 requires conformance with "sanitary requirements", even for a temporary structure, so I am questioning the tanked approach.  We have no amendment for temporary, so I use the guidance provided in the IBC 3103, which is 180 days.  I have referred it to the CBO so it can be his decision.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 7, 2019)

In my case the county health department was also on board verifying the sewage holding tanks where pumped on a regular basis and all the interior faucets where signed Non-Potable Water Do Not Drink.

[A] 104.10 Modifications.
Where there are practical difficulties involved in carrying out the provisions of this code, the building official shall have the authority to grant modifications for individual cases, upon application of the owner or the owner’s authorized agent, provided that the building official shall first find that special individual reason makes the strict letter of this code impractical, the modification is in compliance with the intent and purpose of this code and that such modification does not lessen health, accessibility, life and fire safety or structural requirements. The details of action granting modifications shall be recorded and entered in the files of the department of building safety.

The intent and purpose is to ensure public health, safety which in this scenario the discharge of sewage to an approved location/holding system does just that.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 9, 2019)

Appears to fall under an AHJ's authority to approve alternate methods and means "subject to" justification.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 9, 2019)

Are there adequate toilets in other buildings within 500 ft.?  (IPC 403.3.3)


----------



## Sifu (Jan 9, 2019)

Paul Sweet said:


> Are there adequate toilets in other buildings within 500 ft.?  (IPC 403.3.3)


No other facilities for them to use, the CBO approved with a maintenance plan like MT described.  Interestingly enough, I had one come in a few days ago as a temp construction trailer.  He came in today wanting to know why I need a foundation and tie down plan since he was just moving it from one place to another,  I said it is the same requirement as the first time he set it.  He told me that was 15 years ago.  I guess my definition of temporary is way off.


----------

